# Cutting transducer cable??



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Mounting a finder to my kayak and the transducer cable is 15x longer than I need. Can it be cut, put back together and still be effective?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Putty said:


> Mounting a finder to my kayak and the transducer cable is 15x longer than I need. Can it be cut, put back together and still be effective?


Yes it possibly could, but *NOT *recommended (I have done it before, but not by choice...I salvaged an old sonar and ducer). I would coil it up and tie it up with zip ties. Chances are high that if you cut the cable it will be forever screwed. Cutting into the mesh wire shield in the cable can allow interference in to the ducer or back to the unit, and the wires inside are very fine and can be difficult to wire back together with a good connection.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Workdog said:


> Yes it possibly could, but *NOT *recommended (I have done it before, but not by choice...I salvaged an old sonar and ducer). I would coil it up and tie it up with zip ties. Chances are high that if you cut the cable it will be forever screwed. Cutting into the mesh wire shield in the cable can allow interference in to the ducer or back to the unit, and the wires inside are very fine and can be difficult to wire back together with a good connection.


X2! you will only be asking for trouble


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

OK! Thanks, guys. I'll have to come up with a clever way to store the cabling.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I did it to an older Lowrance flasher for ice fishing, it worked fine.
I'd stash the wire though, unless you're sure your not going to mount it anywhere else.


----------

